# [SOLVED] EDUP USB 802.11g/b V2 Model &quot;ED-1296&quot;



## wendyandkevinca (Aug 18, 2009)

I searched and could only find a solution for a PCI card and not the USB adapter.

I purchased a EDUP USB 802.11g/b V2 Model "ED-1296" off Ebay. I read many have had issues on the same for XP...guess I should have searched before I purchased but they said it was compatible with Vista... 

There are a few other numbers on the sticker but I can not open to get any other information. The other numbers on the sticky are 03NYDA0194 and 03GZDA0160...there is no FCC number. 

received the Driver Disc, however, go to install and it indicates a file is missing and does not install. The driver CD also has another number WU2070 and the file on the CD is RT207X_307X Driver.exe

running Vista® Home Premium Edition SP1, 64-Bit.

any assistance that can be provided to make this work would be very much appreciated.


----------



## upallnight200 (Jul 4, 2009)

*Re: EDUP USB 802.11g/b V2 Model "ED-1296"*

Home - Network Card (Network-cards) - EDUP adapt Driver Wireless Pci driver 


Download (Win2000, WinXP, WinVista) 
http://pc-drivers.fr/download.php?file= EDUP Wireless Pci Adpater Other Companies Carte Réseau (Network-cards)
JUST GO HERE AND PUT IN THE 4 DIGIT CODE AND CLICK DOWNLOAD

http://pc-drivers.fr/edup-wireless-pci-adpater-driver/download-9597.html

site is french


----------



## wendyandkevinca (Aug 18, 2009)

*Re: EDUP USB 802.11g/b V2 Model "ED-1296"*

thanks...i happen to have friends that work doing data recovery...they managed to extract the damaged file off the CD that I got with the disc...just tried tonight and worked...thanfully i had that connection...


----------



## Riskyone101 (Oct 22, 2008)

*Re: EDUP USB 802.11g/b V2 Model "ED-1296"*

You can mark thread solved under thread tools tab near top of this page, ty.


----------



## Meshinka (Nov 16, 2009)

"Le téléchargement commencera dans" means -
"Your download will begin in"


----------



## bert120y (Jan 16, 2010)

i can't download the driver, pls help. tq


----------



## bert120y (Jan 16, 2010)

there is no 4 digit code, there is a 6 or 8 digit code. pls help


----------



## flaxvert (Jan 1, 2011)

Anyone still searching for drivers for their usb dongle EDUP ED-1296 The drivers are here . Flaxvert.
http://rapidshare.com/files/440250258/EDUP1296.zipx


----------



## flaxvert (Jan 1, 2011)

File moved to here
EDUP1296.zipx


----------

